# New SPR



## Devildoc (Aug 4, 2019)

While I love shooting long distance, it is getting cost-prohibitive. So I put together SPRish AR; White Oak SPR barrel, Geissele SSP trigger, SWFA 3-15 FFP scope.  I think it'll be good to...700 yards?  Maybe 800 with right ammo.


----------

